# Wann kommt Cataclysm?



## Imahcs (23. August 2009)

Hier steht viel über Cataclysm, aber wann kommt der Käs eig. raus xD?

Hab dazu noch nix gefunden.


----------



## Echse/LS (23. August 2009)

It's done, when it's done ^^


----------



## Mithriwan (23. August 2009)

Imahcs schrieb:


> Hab dazu noch nix gefunden.



Woran das nur liegen könnte...


----------



## Imahcs (23. August 2009)

Echse/LS schrieb:


> It's done, when it's done ^^




Fasel net, ich will ein Datum xD.


----------



## Teradas (23. August 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...rscheinugsdatum

2 Minuten SuFu und ich habe einen Thread dazu gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenFlasH (23. August 2009)

Etwa Mitte 2010, denke ich...


----------



## Kremlin (23. August 2009)

November 2010.


----------



## Weissnet (23. August 2009)

Imahcs schrieb:


> Hier steht viel über Cataclysm, aber wann kommt der Käs eig. raus xD?
> 
> Hab dazu noch nix gefunden.



Sicherlirch vor DukeNukem.. also vor Winter 2666 =P


----------



## Teradas (23. August 2009)

Imahcs schrieb:


> Fasel net, ich will ein Datum xD.


Datum gibt's noch nicht.
Weil es ja erst in ~1 Jahr kommen wird.


----------



## Zalandar (23. August 2009)

Geplant ist es 2010


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

Imahcs schrieb:


> Fasel net, ich will ein Datum xD.



Am 4.Februar 2010 um 24 Uhr bei Media Markt zu kaufen.


----------



## Lillyan (23. August 2009)

Nutze die Suchfunktion


----------

